# Cottonwood burl and black resin hollow form



## MarkD (Mar 22, 2018)

Haven't posted much here lately since I have been focusing on non-pen work.  This is the type of work I have been doing. 
This is a Cottonwood burl and black resin hollow form. 
It's 6 1/2" in diameter and 11" tall.


View in Gallery


----------



## Cwalker935 (Mar 22, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## mark james (Mar 22, 2018)

Beautiful work Mark.  No problem with you sharing non-pen turnings; very nice and we can all benefit from the inspiration.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## magpens (Mar 22, 2018)

Very beautiful work !!!


----------



## Tony Salvatore (Mar 22, 2018)

Wow that is very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 22, 2018)

Great looking piece Mark, I've only tried one hollow form so far a small one but it didn't go well.  Will try again sometime.


----------



## Jplupercio_CSUSA (Mar 23, 2018)

Very nicely done!


----------



## triw51 (Mar 23, 2018)

That is awesome workmanship.  Simply amazing


----------



## SteveG (Mar 23, 2018)

WOW!

Very nice. I count Cottonwood burl among my favs, and this exquisite turning combining the cast medium with the burl is a grand combination. well done.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for all your kind comments.


----------



## Gwatson50 (Mar 23, 2018)

Beautiful work


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Pen Zen (Mar 23, 2018)

That is great work.  Did you cast the blank your self?


----------



## Aces-High (Mar 23, 2018)

Really beautiful!


----------



## MarkD (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes, I do all my own casting.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 29, 2018)

Fantastic!  Great proportions.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 29, 2018)

Mark, That is a lovely vessel! I just want to keep looking at it....Everything is spot on!  Well done!


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Apr 3, 2018)

Gorgeous wood and nicely matched with the black casting. A stunning piece to be proud of!


----------

